
Why Are Lawyers So Expensive Even with the Excess Supply of Lawyers? - gamechangr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/03/06/why-are-lawyers-so-expensive-even-with-the-excess-supply-of-lawyers/#32dc70ad33cf
======
spacecrew5
Depends on what the fee structure is. Most of the high-fees come from top tier
firms that charge on an hourly basis. If you look wider for your legal
services to smaller firms with fixed or consenus pricing[1], then it'll be
cheaper. Still pricey, but cheaper than the stereotypical big firm.

[1][https://www.lawyersweekly.com.au/sme-law/23173-small-
firms-t...](https://www.lawyersweekly.com.au/sme-law/23173-small-firms-take-
your-size-and-own-it)

------
titanomachy
Interesting, although seven years old (2012). I'd be curious to hear from
someone familiar with the field on whether that disruption is happening as
predicted.

------
airbreather
Because it is a "club", and they collude.

~~~
airbreather
And who would down vote me, I wonder, other than a "club" member.

All professions are clubs, with jargon, private societies/associations with
barriers of entry, apprenticeships in various guises to screen out the
unwanted and unworthy (and identify real talent early and nurture it), an
internal network at various levels, the means to oust the rogue elements, the
list goes on.

In London there were called the guilds, going back over 1000 years and still
with substantial influence and power today.

Some clubs exert more power and control over their role in the wider world
than others.

Lawyers and doctors are two that come to mind as deeply protective of their
club, for reasons potentially both virtuous and not.

I felt I was just stating the obvious.

------
gamechangr
You get what you pay for. That's one issue, being able to establish high
quality signaling without using price as an indicator.

